# Religions by State Illustrates Opportunities



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 11, 2014)

Mission oriented folks will like these maps:

America

"Most Americans identify as Christian (about 77 percent according to a Gallup poll), making Christianity the largest religion in the United States. But, when looking at the religions people identify with outside of Christianity, the results get pretty interesting.
The Association of Statisticians of American Religious Bodies(ASARB), which sponsors the US Religon Census every 10 years, mapped out the religions Americans adhere to across the country. ASARB also looked at the second largest religions across each state based on census data. The results of that data show that Islam is the second largest religion in 20 states, mainly across the South and Midwest, while Buddhism is the second largest religion in 13 states, mostly in the West. Judaism is the second largest religion in the District of Columbia and 14 states, mostly located in the Northeast. Hindu and Baha’i are also represented as the second largest religions in Arizona and South Carolina respectively."


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 11, 2014)

Interesting beak down, but looking at the Utah and Idaho maps, the surveyors must have considered Mormonism to be a form of Christianity. 

I'd have to place it, not Buddhism, as the second largest non-Christian religion in much of the West.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 11, 2014)

VictorBravo said:


> Interesting beak down, but looking at the Utah and Idaho maps, the surveyors must have considered Mormonism to be a form of Christianity.
> 
> I'd have to place it, not Buddhism, as the second largest non-Christian religion in much of the West.



For sure. And the single greatest opportunity for evangelism in every state would still be among people who identify as Christians but are not true believers.


----------

